# iphone 3gs wlan geht net



## Fockich (19. März 2013)

hallo,

ich komme seit kurzem,mit meinem altem schinken, nicht mehr ins wlan netz...

ich hoffe immernoch das es irgend eine einstellungs oder software sache ist ...

was ich bisher versucht hab: 
wlan und mobiles netz ausschalten und erst wlan an und so weiter...
wlan zurücksetzen und hard reset...

was mir komisch vorkommt, ist das ich nen ipod 3g und ein iphone 3g neben meinem 3gs legen kann und beide haben empfang nur ich net...

kanns am os liegen oder ist die wlan antenne im ar..h???
und wenn se hin ist, ob man das selbst richten kann...

falls ihr infos braucht, nur fragen...
kann mir leider kein 4er oder 5er leisten da mir grad der fx-8350 und ein bequiet nt wichtiger sind 

hoffe ihr könnt helfen

ps: ios 6.1.3 und box ist ne   Speedport W 723

danke im vorraus


----------



## NCphalon (19. März 2013)

Kann schon sein dass es ein Hardwareproblem is, besonders wenn es ohne Änderungen aufgetreten ist, so neu is das gute Stück ja auch netmehr.

Hol dir doch statt nem neuen iPhone ein Smartphone, die sind günstiger und leisten mindestens genau so viel.


----------



## Fockich (19. März 2013)

einmal apple, immer  wieder apple....
jedenfalls beim handy
beim rechner steh ich zu billi microsoft


----------



## NCphalon (19. März 2013)

Dann musst du wohl sparen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. März 2013)

Das ist die WLAN Antenne ! Hab mein iPhone im Kühlschrank liegen gelassen und dann war alles voller Wasser unterm Display und so aber hat nach dem öffnen wieder funktioniert  die WLAN Antenne ist unter dem Mainboard oben links  hängt noch am Chrome Bezel  Wenn fragen dann -> PN


----------



## maxmueller92 (19. März 2013)

ich glaub auch an nen Hardwaredefekt, aber stell ihn trotzdem mal wieder her...Hat meinen Applegeräten schon oft das Leben gerettet.


----------



## Freakless08 (19. März 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Hab mein iPhone im Kühlschrank liegen gelassen...


WTF?!?!


Meist ist das ein Hardwaredefekt.


----------



## yakm (19. März 2013)

Solange er nicht seine Socken mit Nutella bestreicht und damit dann telefonieren will...ist doch alles in Butter. 

@Fockich
Hier ist eine sehr gute Anleitung, vielleicht traust du dir das ja zu: iFixit


----------



## maxmueller92 (20. März 2013)

Ich kenn leute die ham ihre Fernbedienung im Kühlschrank vergessen und sich dann nen Wolf danach gesucht ;D
Apple tauscht doch Geräte für nen Hunni oder so aus, oder? Und ich hab auch mal gehört, dass die gegen neue Geräte tauschen wenns die alten nicht mehr gibt...? Gehste hin sagst die Wlanantenne hat den Geist aufgegeben und wenn du glück hast erschleichst du dir günstig n 4/4s/5.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. März 2013)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Hol dir doch statt nem neuen iPhone ein Smartphone, die sind günstiger und leisten mindestens genau so viel.



Eine Frage hätte ich da jetzt, wo ist bitte der Unterschied zwischen einem IPhone und einem Smartphone 

mfg


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. März 2013)

Smartphone - Android ^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. März 2013)

Das sehe ich nicht so ^^

Android, iPhone etc. = Smartphone

Was sollte denn an einem iPhone kein Smartphone sein ?


----------



## NCphalon (20. März 2013)

Ich kenne iPhone Nutzer, die Wert darauf legen, dass sie ein iPhone und kein ordinäres Smartphone haben. Und auf Androiden laufen halt mitunter auch andere Apps als auf iPhones, deshalb macht eine Differenzierung hier schon Sinn. Man unterscheidet ja auch PC und (i)Mac, obwohl der Mac auch irgendwie Hardwaremäßig ein PC is.


----------



## Murdoch (20. März 2013)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich kenne iPhone Nutzer, die Wert darauf legen, dass sie ein iPhone und kein ordinäres Smartphone haben. Und auf Androiden laufen halt mitunter auch andere Apps als auf iPhones, deshalb macht eine Differenzierung hier schon Sinn. Man unterscheidet ja auch PC und (i)Mac, obwohl der Mac auch irgendwie Hardwaremäßig ein PC is.


 
Das ist aber Unsinn. 

Smartphone bezeichnet die Art, genauso wie Computer den Mac oder PC beschreibt. 

Das hipster immer irgendwie anders sein möchten ändert ja nix an der Tatsache.


----------



## NCphalon (20. März 2013)

Fockich schrieb:


> einmal apple, immer  wieder apple....
> jedenfalls beim handy
> beim rechner steh ich zu billi microsoft


 
Wollte dem TE entgegenkommen xD


----------



## keinnick (20. März 2013)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich kenne iPhone Nutzer, die Wert darauf legen, dass sie ein iPhone und kein ordinäres Smartphone haben. Und auf Androiden laufen halt mitunter auch andere Apps als auf iPhones, deshalb macht eine Differenzierung hier schon Sinn. Man unterscheidet ja auch PC und (i)Mac, obwohl der Mac auch irgendwie Hardwaremäßig ein PC is.



Ein iPhone IST ein ordinäres "Smartphone" und das sage ich als iPhone-Nutzer. Das Teil kann auch nicht mehr oder weniger als jedes Samsung oder HTC sondern hat nur ein anderes OS. Mehr nicht.


----------



## NCphalon (20. März 2013)

Es hilft aber ungemein wenn man nach dem OS differenziert weil das maßgeblich die Fähigkeiten bestimmt. iPhone kann andere Sachen als Android Phone kann andere Sachen als Windows Phone.


----------



## Supeq (21. März 2013)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Hol dir doch statt nem neuen iPhone ein Smartphone, die sind günstiger und leisten mindestens genau so viel.


 
Ein iPhone ist auch ein Smartphone und nebenbei hat Apple den Smartphone-Markt durch sein Mutlitouch-iOS revolutioniert. Seitdem versuchen Google und Microsoft mehr oder minder gut ein Stück vom Kuchen abzugreifen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Apple hat ja auch das erste Smartphone auf den Markt gebracht ^^


----------



## Murdoch (21. März 2013)

Supeq schrieb:


> Ein iPhone ist auch ein Smartphone und nebenbei hat Apple den Smartphone-Markt durch sein Mutlitouch-iOS revolutioniert. Seitdem versuchen Google und Microsoft mehr oder minder gut ein Stück vom Kuchen abzugreifen.


 
Dann schau dir mal die aktuellen vetkaufszahlen an. Samsung dominiert den Markt momentan und das schon seit nicht allzu kurzer zeit. 

Apple hat wie schon viele Firmen zuvor den Fehler gemacht sich auf Erfolg auszuruhen und nicht dem Markt anzupassen. Das hats sie schon einmal fast die. Existenz gekostet.


----------



## Fockich (21. März 2013)

Samsung kann mich schon wegen der visa vorrausetzung um apps zu bezahlen nicht überzeugen...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Eigentlich geht es nicht um Apple vs Samsung oder iOS vs Android ....


----------



## Fockich (21. März 2013)

Stimmt, also das einzige was ich noch nicht versucht hab, ist auf ios 5 downgraden... Aber ich denke nicht das es was bringt, denn wenn ich direkt vor der box stehe, hab ich wlan.geh ich zwei drei meter weck, hab ich schon keins mehr...
Ich denk mal das die antenne hin ist. Die gibts ja einzeln zu kaufen, wie stehen die chancen das ich das selbst hin bekomme? Hab auf jeden fall keine zwei linke hände!!!


----------



## Murdoch (21. März 2013)

Ne Freundin hat im übrigen ein ähnliches Problem. 

Bei ihr ists vermutlich nen wackler. Mal geht's WLAN mal nicht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. März 2013)

Das ist nicht so ohne ! iPhone 3G / 3Gs GPS / WiFi Antenne wechseln
Ich würde da die Finger von lassen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. März 2013)

So easy ! Akku wechseln geht einfach , also warum sollte die WLAN Antenne zu wechseln schwer sein ^^?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. März 2013)

Weil man da wirklich ALLES aus dem Teil herausholen muss. Ich würde es nicht machen.


----------



## Murdoch (22. März 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> So easy ! Akku wechseln geht einfach , also warum sollte die WLAN Antenne zu wechseln schwer sein ^^?


 
Hab ich gemerkt. Kaum ein Akku passt wirklich. Alle Akkus die probiert hatte brachten das Rebootproblem. 

Das wechseln selber würde ich auch nicht für jedermann als "easy" deklarieren. 

Denk dran hier lesen auch Leute mit die evtl nicht so feinmotorisch begabt sind.


----------

